# New Drugstore Bottles and Others added to collection.



## stephengray (Aug 7, 2017)

Well, hello everybody, I have posted on here in years I think. I got a job that just takes up all of my time and the family the rest of it. I have only been to one bottle show in the last 3 years (I wanna cry!) Ha. 

Anyway, I will be posting some pics of some of my bottles I have added in the meantime. I still actively pursue picture druggists from anywhere and Oklahoma bottles. 

First one is a 12 ounce druggist from Traverse City. American Drug Store Traverse City, Mich. with a cross and a sun.


----------



## stephengray (Aug 7, 2017)

This one is from G.W. Ammon & Co. Druggists Reading, Pa. in an older square style.


----------



## stephengray (Aug 7, 2017)

One from Vermont; H.J. Dwinell Druggist Morrisville, Vt. with a hand fan.


----------



## stephengray (Aug 7, 2017)

This one is from Memphis; M. H. Knox Druggist Memphis, Tenn. with a star and rays.View attachment 179216


----------



## stephengray (Aug 7, 2017)

A nice amber one from J. M. Schuckers Druggist Massillon, O. with a monogram.


----------



## stephengray (Aug 7, 2017)

Owl Pharmacy from Bellingham, Wash. in good condition.


----------



## stephengray (Aug 7, 2017)

This one is a hutchinson. J.F.I. Tucson (Arizona).


----------



## stephengray (Aug 7, 2017)

Hobo Medicine Co. from Beaumont, Texas in cobalt.


----------



## stephengray (Aug 7, 2017)

This is a nice 8 ouncer; Miller & Packard Druggists Webster City, Iowa with rose.


----------



## stephengray (Aug 7, 2017)

J. H. C. Fitch Druggist from Kalispell, Mont. with a wreath.


----------



## stephengray (Aug 7, 2017)

This is not a bottle but I collect bottle related covers. Union Glass Co. Pittsburgh, Pa. from about 1875.


----------



## stephengray (Aug 7, 2017)

This is a good one from New York with a vignette of a blob beer with its stopper. I. Koscherak 239-241 Canal Street.


----------



## UncleBruce (Aug 7, 2017)

Same boat here.  Busy busy busy.  Life goes on.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 7, 2017)

Love these-thanks for posting!


----------



## botlguy (Aug 7, 2017)

Stephen, SSOOOOO good to have you back. You'll find that many of the old timers have deserted us, defected to FB. The rest of us will certainly enjoy your posts. WELCOME!
Jim S.


----------



## whittled (Aug 7, 2017)

I never understood your line/rule about the "except pestle and mortar" but I'm glad your still at it. 
Love the HOBO!!!! I could have thought Hoboken but it's got me wondering rail rider?


----------



## RelicRaker (Aug 7, 2017)

These are very cool. Especially the Iowa bottle with the rose, and the Ammon from PA. Thx for posting pix!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 7, 2017)

Fantastic additions!  That Hobo bottle is absolutely amazing, usually I'm a local druggist guy but that one is definitely my favourite of the bunch.  I'm guessing that the name is from some legend that the remedy came from some old hobo folk medicine?  I seem to remember another "Hobo" bottle with that as the supposed origin of the contents, but I'm pretty certain it wasn't that one.


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 8, 2017)

I have several variations on the Hobo bottles.  Here is a good article about them.

http://hobonickels.org/medicine.htm


----------



## stephengray (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. Just got back home for a few days off today. I live in Casper, Wyoming so I had the best seat for the eclipse today. It was awesome.


----------



## stephengray (Aug 21, 2017)

That's just because there are so many of them! I found the Hobo at an antique store and had to get it. It helped that it was cheap!


----------



## stephengray (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks! I've been busy with work and life. I haven't been able to do much with my collection but I'm still at it.


----------



## stephengray (Aug 21, 2017)

Here is a new one I just got. It's from Scranton PA with an eagle and shield on it. Many of these around?


----------



## Ken_Riser (Sep 2, 2017)

That's cool as heck love the eagle

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------

